# Smuggler's Notch



## lstone84 (Feb 17, 2014)

Trip to Smuggs on valentines day. 



And video:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mWYjANguORI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=mWYjANguORI

It was good. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

Really, really nice! 

Embedded video for the browser users:


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

I have yet to ski Smuggler's notch, hoping to soon. Everything I've read on the forums here reports it as very much underrated for expert level terrain.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nick said:


> I have yet to ski Smuggler's notch, hoping to soon. Everything I've read on the forums here reports it as very much underrated for expert level terrain.



The terrain is pretty awesome. Tons of great glades and steeps. What seems like a disadvantage in having very slow low capacity lifts is actually beneficial on a powder day as it stays fresher for much longer, especially when it's snowing.


----------



## JohnQ (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice shots. Especially like the "fighter pilot" look in the last still.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 17, 2014)

Nick said:


> I have yet to ski Smuggler's notch, hoping to soon. Everything I've read on the forums here reports it as very much underrated for expert level terrain.



Good stuff; though I'd still ski Stowe @ $77 a head transit provided from Boston from posted over Smuggs @ $64 and drive yourself. Upper Spruce offers the Smuggs experience crowdwise w/ a fast lift, with quite a bit of Mansfield as well.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 17, 2014)

mlkrgr said:


> Good stuff; though I'd still ski Stowe @ $77 a head transit provided from Boston from posted over Smuggs @ $64 and drive yourself. Upper Spruce offers the Smuggs experience crowdwise w/ a fast lift, with quite a bit of Mansfield as well.



Part of the benefit of Smuggs is the slow, low capacity lift. It prevents the trails from getting skied out as quickly and provided additional benefits when its snowing and freshening up throughout the day. Spruce doesn't offer anywhere close to the amount of terrain as all of Smuggs. I love Stowe but the majority of time its way too crowded to enjoy, which sucks.


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 19, 2014)

*crazy*



Nick said:


> I have yet to ski Smuggler's notch, hoping to soon. Everything I've read on the forums here reports it as very much underrated for expert level terrain.



I forgot to mention that I left from Boston late Thursday night. My girlfriend's flight was supposed to get in at 9, but didn't until 11 pm. We left at midnight. It took 5.5 hours and we got there at 5:30 am. I got my stuff ready and headed to the lifts, I never slept that night. My girlfriend crashed at the hotel for a few hours and met up with me later. I wound up going ~40 hours without sleep. No way I was missing that storm.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 19, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> I forgot to mention that I left from Boston late Thursday night. My girlfriend's flight was supposed to get in at 9, but didn't until 11 pm. We left at midnight. It took 5.5 hours and we got there at 5:30 am. I got my stuff ready and headed to the lifts, I never slept that night. My girlfriend crashed at the hotel for a few hours and met up with me later. I wound up going ~40 hours without sleep. No way I was missing that storm.


Passion, kudos.


----------



## lstone84 (Mar 1, 2014)

Smuggs used some of my footage for their Facebook video:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mFUNrKQvdGY


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 1, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Smuggs used some of my footage for their Facebook video:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mFUNrKQvdGY
> 
> ...



Cool, I've had a couple TR's linked on ski resorts Facebook pages this year. The best was getting my picture in a Eureka Tent ad in Rolling Stone 30 yrs ago, not the cover, but still pretty cool. Head full of hair, 175lbs, I'm now completely bald, 250lbs, yeah sure that's you.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 1, 2014)

Smuggs was awesome today. Great carving snow. Some of the best tree skiing was in the high traffic are after people already broke up the crust. Base is soooo good on most tree shots. Shakedown and Attitude were a dream!


----------



## lerops (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for reporting back. How were the groomers?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 1, 2014)

Groomers were unbelievable. Some spots on Sterling was windblown but every thing off of Madonna II was great. I highly recommend checking it out!


----------



## lerops (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice, it must be the couple of inches they have been regularly picking up in the last week.


----------

